
Working at 37signals - terpua
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1785-working-at-37signals
======
bjclark
One thing that I think 37s is great about (and I don't know this as a fact,
but from the outside it seems this way) is that they definitely trust the
people they hire to work for them. I'm not sure that many places would hire
someone, and then as them to re-design their account screen in their main
application in the first week. And trust them to do a good job!

